# Tybee in April



## ambush80 (Feb 21, 2015)

We postponed our trip till April.  What type of gear should I bring and what should I target?


----------



## Fatback1 (Feb 22, 2015)

April is the month when the Whiting (Atlantic Kingfish) start showing in up in the surf around Tybee Island. They are plentiful, easy to catch and good to eat.

Use small pieces of fresh shrimp for bait, remember to peel the shrimp. I recommend using a #4 or #2 size light wire hook on a double drop rig or if you like carolina rigged.

Any run of the mill spinning rod will do as long as it can handle at least 2 ozs of weight. Don't forget to take care of your gear after fishing saltwater, especially if its not made for saltwater.


----------



## Chap (Feb 22, 2015)

Great advice above, especially if you like taking home some fish to eat.  Whiting are some of my favorite for catch and release in hot grease.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 22, 2015)

Fatback1 said:


> April is the month when the Whiting (Atlantic Kingfish) start showing in up in the surf around Tybee Island. They are plentiful, easy to catch and good to eat.
> 
> Use small pieces of fresh shrimp for bait, remember to peel the shrimp. I recommend using a #4 or #2 size light wire hook on a double drop rig or if you like carolina rigged.
> 
> Any run of the mill spinning rod will do as long as it can handle at least 2 ozs of weight. Don't forget to take care of your gear after fishing saltwater, especially if its not made for saltwater.



Nice!!  Thanks for the advice.  Is there anything else to catch that time of year?  Flounder, trout, redfish, bluefish?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Feb 23, 2015)

Sharks, hundreds and hundreds of pup blacktip sharks.  Im talking 100+ a day.  Last year we went in early june and literally couldn't catch anything because the pup sharks ate the bait(didn't matter what)as soon as it hit the water.


----------



## GLS (Feb 23, 2015)

There used to be a 2 week pompano run end of April early May off the ocean pier.  I haven't fished it  in years.  Probably adversely affected since renourishment.


----------



## Fatback1 (Feb 23, 2015)

ambush80, yes there are other species in the surf around Tybee in April, after all it is the ocean. But don't get too excited or think you can land Trout, Reds, Blues, or Flounder easily that time of year. A bit early, more abundant in May.

April is a transition month and water temperature is the  key factor affecting surf fishing. As a general rule of thumb the water temp needs to be 65 degrees or more and rising for most inshore species to become actively feeding in spring. Here is a link for water temps around Tybee Island, the reading is taken every six minutes from waters at Fort Pulaski.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/station_page.php?station=FPKG1

For Speckled Sea Trout and Flounder live bait is key. They are predators and like to catch and kill what they eat. Clear water, obviously is important. So, live shrimp, pollywogs, and finger mullet are your go to natural baits and anything that imitates these should be your choice for artificials.

For Redfish, they will eat anything, but I prefer cut Mullet. Cut mullet is all so good for Bluefish, but the Bluefish around Tybee don't normally get very big and can be somewhat of a nuisance at times. Remember you will only stick your finger in a Bluefishes mouth once, their teeth are very sharp.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 23, 2015)

Fatback1 said:


> ambush80, yes there are other species in the surf around Tybee in April, after all it is the ocean. But don't get too excited or think you can land Trout, Reds, Blues, or Flounder easily that time of year. A bit early, more abundant in May.
> 
> April is a transition month and water temperature is the  key factor affecting surf fishing. As a general rule of thumb the water temp needs to be 65 degrees or more and rising for most inshore species to become actively feeding in spring. Here is a link for water temps around Tybee Island, the reading is taken every six minutes from waters at Fort Pulaski.
> 
> ...



Saw a guy on the OBX do that, I'm sure it was the last time lol


----------



## Bama B (Feb 23, 2015)

I would not try it with a speck either. Like already stated live bait is the best. Weather here has been crazy so who knows whats really biting. Boat is best bet for catching fish right now.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 23, 2015)

Fatback1 said:


> ambush80, yes there are other species in the surf around Tybee in April, after all it is the ocean. But don't get too excited or think you can land Trout, Reds, Blues, or Flounder easily that time of year. A bit early, more abundant in May.
> 
> April is a transition month and water temperature is the  key factor affecting surf fishing. As a general rule of thumb the water temp needs to be 65 degrees or more and rising for most inshore species to become actively feeding in spring. Here is a link for water temps around Tybee Island, the reading is taken every six minutes from waters at Fort Pulaski.
> 
> ...



Awesome info!  Thanks.

Come on Spring!!!


----------

